# Audi A6 and new VW Scirocco build on Bagyard



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

Here I will start the story for my audi A6 and my girlfriends new Scirocco.
Both will get bagyards struts and bags and air management from ourself (www.airride-supplies.de)
her some pics of the cars. the Struts will airrive in the next weeks.


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Audi A6 and new VW Scirocco build on Bagyard (Def-Shooter)*

Scirocco:








A6:


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 and new VW Scirocco build on Bagyard (Def-Shooter)*

nice!
wish we had the new rocco over here...








will be watching this one.


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

I am liable for both air management kits.
The A6's kit has just passed the leakage test and is ready 2 mount.
The Rocco will be ready soon. But space is rare and 2x 11,5l tanks and a Viair 480C as well as 4 1/2" solenoid valves want to be on board.
Also the TUV-Kit, which need in Germany to be street legal has to find some place.
I will post some pics when iam ready.
All Premium systems by airride supplies maintain a water trap, because the vehicles are used all day long and Germany is nearly rainy as UK


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (low_quattro)*

I want a rocco so bad good luck with the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

x2 on the rocco.
good luck with everything


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (low_quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *low_quattro* »_...Also the TUV-Kit, which need in Germany to be street legal has to find some place...


what does that kit consist of?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (18Tdesign)*


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

dope
the rocco looks awesome.. i want one


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Looking forward to this build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (18Tdesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18Tdesign* »_
what does that kit consist of?

that means some pressure sensor with adjusted pressures and when you are over or under this pressure then you will hear a signal.
its the warranty that you drive always at the same high but after the Tüv checkup the most Germans disconnect it


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*

Very nice... Can't wait to see either completed.


----------



## iBoost (Jan 22, 2007)

nice! i love how the rocco is debadged so easily!


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

holy ish on that rocco!!!! cant wait to see that thing


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

looking forward to seeing the "IROC" on the floor. 
question, how different is the suspension on the scirocco compared to a mk5? j/w


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

scirocco is based on mk5 with shorted shocks


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*

oh alright. good to know. now you can go ahead and get back to work. hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

the A6 will be started first, installing Airride next weekend.
Scirocco the week after I think


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*

here we go again
































and then with 22"


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*

Excellent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

looks good. now do the rocco.


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

I still wait for the Rocco Struts.
This weekend I will be at the Budapest Tuningshow in Hungary so I don't have time


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*

Looks awesome man, now I cant wait to see the Rocco...


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_Looks awesome man, now I cant wait to see the Rocco...









X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

22s are too big, it has too much rear rake. I'd say do 20s to get that front lower.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_22s are too big, it has too much rear rake. I'd say do 20s to get that front lower. 
this.


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

love it...gotta agree 22's look huge on there


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (psi glx)*

x3 for the wheels being too big. lets see that Rocco bagged already!


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

nog wheels own hard car wins now the rocco


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

god please no pictures of the rocco
so pissed we did not get it over here


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_22s are too big, it has too much rear rake. I'd say do 20s to get that front lower. 

I will disagree, I say get the fronts down to match the rear and the 22's are money( Size only don't really car for the wheels but you like em so thats good).


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
I will disagree, I say get the fronts down to match the rear and the 22's are money( Size only don't really car for the wheels but you like em so thats good).

WEll the 22s is whats most likely holding up the car.. Its not liek a mini truck where you can cut up the fenders to get the wheel to sit up further... You know that... 
If it would tuck the 22 and sit on the floor then sweet, but they are holding the car up to the point where its not appealing, so i think 20s would be more than enough to lower the car 1" by just changing the wheel + the other 1-2" of clearance he can get...


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

OK I just put 20s on my C5, and to dayly it I have to pump my bags higher than I had to on my 19s by like 1/2". I dont have gauges so I cant say how much psi there actually is, but it rides harsh (225/30/20 tires is not helping either). so how do you drive with 22s? you must have around 50psi left in those front bags when its all the way down upfront, no? and how much psi do you run to drive the car around? I just hope i can find some inexpencive way of making the ride softer at my current ride hight.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

I agree but, the car will look the same with 20's the car will sit on them, my car sits on the 19's so I don't think the smaller wheels is going to do much except adjust the look of the car, I could run 18's and lay it out but then I have the look of a smaller wheel on a big car.I guess it's all relative to your taste and if you happy with the sub-frame not touching the ground.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*

yours must be different. my a6 dosnt sit on 20s, it still rolls around dumped all the way


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

@grig85
I drive around with about 80 PSI on the front and about 65 PSI on the rear.
If I had 20" on it it can drive with less PSI.
When I lay it down with the 22" I have 4 cm from the underride protection to the ground.
With 16" on it I will lay the protection flush on the ground.
on my Passat B5 I drived with 20" 55 PSI on the front and 35 PSI on the rear


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*

post some picks of b5. and 55psi must have been comfy.
my front just starts to lift at 55psi, I am guessing you have a TDI a bit lighter than my V6


_Modified by Grig85 at 1:58 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_yours must be different. my a6 dosnt sit on 20s, it still rolls around dumped all the way

I stand corrected, I need to buy an A6 then


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

i had a 1.8 Turbo

you drive wih Bagyard Front Struts? i had the same as you, so I don't understand why it is so.
on my old Airbagit Strutz I had the same problem, I had to drive with 95 PSI and it starts to lift at about 50 PSI


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

the problem is the wheel size.. test fit osme 20s and u'll see you'll get lift of the wheels at lower PSI...


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re:*

here are pics of the scirocco with bagyard


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Def-Shooter)*

Looks really good, although I think I prefer it with a little poke than tuck. Just my opinion though and like I said, still looks good.


----------



## dubchuck117 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Wyman)*

i agree. go flush at least


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

i don't know what you mean, i don't understand.


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

can anyone explain the sentence of wyman?
i don't understand the meaning
hey andrew, I'm still baggin some rides








.............. f**k U, f**k U, f**k U, You're cool, I'm out





















...................
you remember?


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Def-Shooter* »_can anyone explain the sentence of wyman?
i don't understand the meaning


the wheels
yours *TUCK* under the fender








wyman prefers wheels that *POKE* out past the fenders, like this


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

okay now I understand. thanks
but when the wheels poke out past the fenders, I will get problems with the TÜV


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*

For thsoe who dont know... Some European countries dont allow Poke, AT ALL... No tire or a lil' rim... 
OP: 
too big of a wheel again, and i'd expect front to be lower too for bagyards... Hope more work is to come... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

on the front ist the Problem that the drive shaft lay on the frame.
and we don't want to cut the frame at this new car.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*

a c-notch won't hurt the resale anymore than those pinstripes will.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (sirswank)*

Thanks for clearing that up dude..
But yeah, I didnt know that poke wasnt legal over there in some countries.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_But yeah, I didnt know that poke wasnt legal over there in some countries.

well maybe you should start educating yourself dude?! be a little more cultured! pfft... i swear






















but not gonna lie OP, i LOVE the new rocco, but this one just doesnt do it for me. the wheels are just too big. i think this car deserves a sportier look.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
well maybe you should start educating yourself dude?! be a little more cultured! pfft... i swear






















but not gonna lie OP, i LOVE the new rocco, but this one just doesnt do it for me. the wheels are just too big. i think this car deserves a sportier look. 

haha, shut the hell up Chris..


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (sirswank)*

cut the frame is like you have a total damaged car for sale.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Def-Shooter* »_cut the frame is like you have a total damaged car for sale. 

not at all, you arent damaging anything, gotta make sacrifices to have a good stance i guess. 
As long as the frame is reinforced then it should be fine, its been done so many times, as long as its don correctly there is no issues.


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

thats not what I mean
Its if I want to sell the car I get less money.
I german we say the car has a "Rahmenschaden"


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_christian is saying its like a rebuilt title if you notch the frame.

I don't think the Americans really understand how strict laws regarding car modifications are some places here in Europe


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

a c-notch in a car's frame in germany is punished like injecting some cocaine in front of a kindergarden.
F***ing laws in Germany.


----------

